# Recommended legal MP3 & music video download sites?



## LDFerguson (30 Nov 2009)

My downloading experience to date has been just iPod / iPhone & iTunes. I've been quite iHappy with iThem. 

But Daughter Ferguson is probably getting a  for Christmas, which can play downloaded mp3s and videos. 

Can people recommend good, legal download sites for mp3s and music videos? Like all online purchases I make, I'd like the big, well-known, reputable sites if I'm going to hand over my credit card details. 

Thanks.


----------



## gipimann (30 Nov 2009)

eircom.net have a download store (don't know about downloading music videos, they are offered online though).

[broken link removed]


----------



## dam099 (30 Nov 2009)

Try http://ie.7digital.com/. Frequently find them to be cheaper than iTunes too.


----------



## Johnweber (1 Dec 2009)

I use iTunes and have never had any problems. Is it modern chart music or kiddy songs? iTunes have a vast selection. Also look at the BBC website for some of their podcasts from BBC7. I bought my own daughter a boom box that plays radio and cds for about €20 - old technology I know !


----------



## Vanilla (6 Dec 2009)

Did you end up getting the hello kitty player? I was trying to buy one and they were sold out.


----------



## LDFerguson (7 Dec 2009)

Hi Vanilla, 

Mrs. F. has been to Smyths on two occasions and indeed they're sold out.  I've been tasked with locating one online.   

I'll let you know how I get on or if you unearth any, I'd be grateful.


----------



## Sunny (8 Dec 2009)

LDFerguson said:


> Hi Vanilla,
> 
> Mrs. F. has been to Smyths on two occasions and indeed they're sold out. I've been tasked with locating one online.
> 
> I'll let you know how I get on or if you unearth any, I'd be grateful.


 
Amazon had them up to a couple of days ago. Might still have them


----------



## LDFerguson (8 Dec 2009)

Thanks Sunny, 

While I can see other Hello Kitty electronic items on Amazon, I can't see the one that Young Ms. F *MUST HAVE*, i.e. plays mp3s and videos, per Smyths link above.  Getting worried now as my smug reassurances to Mrs. F that "you can buy anything on the internet" are proving to be a bit false.  

I have visions of Vanilla and me racing in slow-motion across a shop-floor towards a counter where the last one of these in Ireland is sitting, at around 4.59 p.m. on Christmas Eve.  But maybe I've seen too many Christmas movies.


----------



## Complainer (8 Dec 2009)

LDFerguson said:


> I have visions of Vanilla and me racing in slow-motion across a shop-floor towards a counter where the last one of these in Ireland is sitting, at around 4.59 p.m. on Christmas Eve.



My money is on Vanilla.


----------



## LDFerguson (8 Dec 2009)

Complainer said:


> My money is on Vanilla.


 
Your loss.  They don't call me FergUsain Bolt for nothing...


----------

